# Custom Hangtags



## Mproviders (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello looking for custom hangtags, anybody know any sites?


----------



## Golken (Jun 8, 2015)

How many you need? How about getting them from overseas? Only if the quantity is large. I know a printer. Very cheap!!


----------



## yarbsea (Jan 28, 2015)

I use US based companies for the quick delivery myself


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

There's a seller on eBay who doesn't 250 Tags for $65 shipped from india. Is that a good deal? I actually used the same seller for neck labels and I really liked their work.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

Local printers are a great source and there is also the Vistaprint option.
It all depends on how specific your needs are.
Many printers have what they call a "Gang Run", which is the most size (ie. 3"x2" Rectangle), common quality (ie. 14pt) and colors (usually Full Color front / Black back) the prices for this kind of item are usually pretty cheap compared to specs such as die cut, 20pt cardstock, gold foil with relief... you get the point.


----------



## Michael Evans (Jul 31, 2015)

go for zegaapparel.com they make it the best. Tell them Michael Evans sent you, i've been a client for a long time.


----------



## getsokt (Dec 17, 2014)

That is a horrible deal @ .26 cents per tag.

go here: Rectangular Hang Tag Printing | UPrinting.com

I worked up the same quote and got 250 for $19.95 (.07 cents a tag). Increase the quantity and it gets cheaper.


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes I actually noticed it immediately after I posted that, but never updated the post. I haven't gotten around to ordering these yet, but coincidentally I had planned to place an order tonight. This is a much better deal.


----------



## mocoprints (Jul 31, 2015)

Check out primoprints I order my business cards here but noticed they have hang tags too and pretty inexpensive if I recall


----------

